# SOLVED Creating Flashable Zip Help



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

I have created my own SystemUI.apk, and used the flashable zip from the beginner's guide.
I am getting an error message when I try to flash this. https://www.dropbox....lue4Gaokp34.zip
It is simply a Blue4G logo for AOKP 34 included inside SystemUI.apk.
Here is the log from CWM. https://www.dropbox....qn3t/report.log
Here is the Blank Flashable I used. https://www.dropbox....nkFlashable.zip
Thanks for any help/tips in advance!


----------



## nksst (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't get it. The 1st link is the one you are flashing? exactly as it is? cause it looks wrong to me. Just take the SystemUI.apk and put it inside the blank flashable zip, but delete framework folder since it's empty. What guide did you read?


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

just take the systemui.apk file you modified and put it in the system/app folder thats in the blankzip you downloaded. as long as you didnt touch anything else but the pngs it should flash fine


----------



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

nksst said:


> just take the systemui.apk file you modified and put it in the system/app folder thats in the blankzip you downloaded. as long as you didnt touch anything else but the pngs it should flash fine


That's what I did. I don't understand why it is doing this.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Why do you need to have it as a flashable zip? Use root explorer.

If it was me I would mount system as rw. Make a copy of the existing systemUI and name it systemUI.bak (in case you want to revert just change .bak back to .apk). Drop the new systemUI.apk into /system/app and let replace the existing. Match permissions with the old systemui. Might get a force close. Reboot anyway and changes should stick.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> Why do you need to have it as a flashable zip? Use root explorer.
> 
> If it was me I would mount system as rw. Make a copy of the existing systemUI and name it systemUI.bak (in case you want to revert just change .bak back to .apk). Drop the new systemUI.apk into /system/app and let replace the existing. Match permissions with the old systemui. Might get a force close. Reboot anyway and changes should stick.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


I know. That's how I have it now. I am trying to start themeing and this is the best way to go that route. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

When I deleted the framework folder, it worked. Thanks so much.
Alright. How do I change the title to resolved...? I haven't made my own topic before.

EDIT: it doesn't work anymore. not sure what's up.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

kimir said:


> I know. That's how I have it now. I am trying to start themeing and this is the best way to go that route.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


Ohhhhhh ok gotcha lol


----------

